
The Cost of Mobile Ads on 50 News Websites - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/01/business/cost-of-mobile-ads.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
janesvilleseo
Im torn. I don't want to use an ad blocker. But if it saves me data or rather
$$, then I want one. I'm not really surprised by news sites and the ads/data.
They usually have a ton. Has anybody done a study like this on the top
100/1000 sites?

